# Toilet flush not working, any ideas please?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good day all.

Yesterday I went to empty the toilet cassette. While I was away for all of two minutes there seemed to be an overwhelming need for someone who shall remain unnamed to pee into the locker.

The guilty party subsequently cleaned it up, sort of half. I took no part in it but I did notice that the full light was lit apres pee. Anyway all seemed OK.

This morning the full light had gone out but there was no power to the flush mecanism. It is a Thetford C220. I investigated. There is a fuse in the toilet locker, it is OK. There is also a circuit board which seems OK and a relay which was a little damp. I dried everything out and cleaned what the guilty party had missed (about 80% of it I would guess).

Flush still not working but oddly the SOG fan is working so there is power in the compartment, I tried another relay in the socket with no result. I cannot verify thet there is power at the switch. It is also a circuit board with around eight wires attached. I cannot see a voltage with any combination of wires. Although I have no idea what the voltage there should be.

All the fuses in the EB seem OK as do the few around the battery. I don't think any of the circuit boards got sprayed.

I am beaten. Anyone got any ideas. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 

Sorry, no idea how to fix your electrical problem but you have given me the best laugh I've had for a week.

Good luck with the fix!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you tried giving the whole area a good go over with a hair drier?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Easy give her a bucket, bucket and chuck it never goes faulty. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Was the cassette locker door left open when the offence was committed.

I only ask as there was a report in the Daily Mail of birds and squirrels in the area falling out of the trees in a dead faint.  8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You might find the Thetford page to be helpful;

http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=86252/langid=42

there are several related pages of advice and diagrams which might help.

I googled it and also found other links such as;

http://www.howtomendit.com/answers.php?id=122070

Hope thay help you solve the problem,

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford*

Alan

Sorry, I have to laugh at this, but I am wondering if the hairdryer method is the way forward.

Last year, I washed some clothes and like an idiot, I had left the motorhome key - with central locking fob - in my dirty shorts. When I tried to use the remote control, it would not work, but after taking it apart, letting it dry overnight and re assembling, it worked again.

I do not think that the tiddle would have been a powerful enough acid to damage any connections, so I think I would remove the cassette, leave the cassette locker door open, but put a sign on the loo seat or something!

My money says it will dry out naturally.

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have discovered the a little resistor or some such has been pulled off the reed switch pcb, probably while cleaning. My understanding is that this only effects the operation of the level indicator lights, does any one know whether that is correct please. Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

An easy peasy mistake to make!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif
Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan can you tell me what effect that had, is it only for tank level or does it prevent the flush working. What model is your toilet please.

Your link does not work. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry Earnboy... I have no idea where that link came from & it will not allow me access to find out. 
Thank you for asking about my toilet, such ice-breaking conversations should be more in vogue and had we been properly introduced, there would have been less reluctance in my being forthcoming. I assume that you are talking about my Motorhome WC. If I whisper that it is one of Thetfords best manual units with batteries to illuminate the excess content lamp: I have perhaps gone far enough. 
I do hope that clears things up! 
The "easy peasy" bit was intended to be a humourless link to the beginning of this thread... I failed!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been looking at this problem again. As I am in Spain getting parts could be a problem and of course I don't know what the fault is. It's an electronic maze.

I notice that the flush seems to be controlled by a 12 volt electrical valve. I an considering just running a power supply straight to that and fitting a push button switch tucked out of sight under the worktop so that there is no cosmetic damage.

I would loose the level indicator by doing that but I never rely on that anyway. Does anyone know of a reason I should not do this? Alan.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I have been looking at this problem again. As I am in Spain getting parts could be a problem and of course I don't know what the fault is. It's an electronic maze.
> 
> I notice that the flush seems to be controlled by a 12 volt electrical valve. I an considering just running a power supply straight to that and fitting a push button switch tucked out of sight under the worktop so that there is no cosmetic damage.
> 
> I would loose the level indicator by doing that but I never rely on that anyway. Does anyone know of a reason I should not do this? Alan.


works for me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Karl. The only thing I was unsure about was whether the valve is 12 volt but it is.

I did it this morning, it works fine. Two small holes drilled inside cupboards to pass the switch wires through and a push button switch under the countertop where it can't be seen. Plenty of time to put it back to original when I get home and no cosmetic damage, Alan.


----------

